# Setting up iPhone 7 to give my Mom



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello, I am so thankful to have you guys to ask for help. I just purchased a new iphone and am trying to set up my old iphone 7 to give to my mom. I thought I did everything correctly, but obviously but I didn't. When I turrned it on even though I clicked where it said to erase everything, all my info from my phone is still on my old iphone 7. Also, I'm sharing my icloud account with her. I think that might be a problem. But it doesn't explain why all my info is still on my old iphone. I don't know what to do and am close to tears!!!! I'm afraid to erase everything since I'm so afraid it will erase my new iphone I just set up. I remembered to back it up before I erased everything though. Also, I watched many youtube videos and one of them said that I had to log out of icloud before I do everything. I didn't do that. So, do you know what I can do? I already put in her t-mobile sim card. Any ideas? I would love to have this resolved. I'm just so upset!! Thank you so much for any help you can offer. I'm desperate.


Also, I think I should unsync our devices since I have all of her notes on my phone that I don't want. I've been trying to copy everything, but it's taking forever.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

" Also, I'm sharing my icloud account with her. "

This would be the issue. When you are using the same account, it will sync everything together, even get calls on all compatible devices (i.e. I can accept calls on my iPad or iMac).

I assume that the iPhone 7 is to be used with a new phone number? If so, then you should really set up the phone as a new user with a new apple account for your mother.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Couriant said:


> " Also, I'm sharing my icloud account with her. "
> 
> This would be the issue. When you are using the same account, it will sync everything together, even get calls on all compatible devices (i.e. I can accept calls on my iPad or iMac).
> 
> I assume that the iPhone 7 is to be used with a new phone number? If so, then you should really set up the phone as a new user with a new apple account for your mother.


Thank you so much!!! The phone is set up and we each have our own iclloud. I know that you're probably thinking that I'm totally clueless. I had thought to get a icloud count for mt mom, but she was reluctant because she doesn't use her phone to go online. But, it finally worked out. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

dogluver said:


> Thank you so much!!! The phone is set up and we each have our own iclloud. I know that you're probably thinking that I'm totally clueless. I had thought to get a icloud count for mt mom, but she was reluctant because she doesn't use her phone to go online. But, it finally worked out. Thanks again!!!!


What we're thinking is... you are the very purpose and reason Mike set this forum up. For regular folks to come and ask questions. All of us on here (including staff) have had to ask questions all the time.

We do appreciate when people are nice and courteous like you. We may look like robots, LOL!, but believe it or not, there's humans on the end of this.

Like the other braniacs suggested your own ICloud account is the way to go. That way your mom's backups to the cloud doesn't eat into your backup memory space. I think it's 5 gb right now without an extra charge. So you have 5 gb and so does she.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You are correct @Drabdr. Even though the internal storage size has increased in recent years of apple products (and the quality of pictures/videos are increased)... the free storage hasn't. It's still a miserable 5GB...

If you need more storage, 50GB is 99c per month (~$12 give or take)


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

I have another question that will sound really stupid. But, the last time I logged out of my icloud and logged into the new account there were problems. I can't remember exactly what they were, but is there anything else I need to do besides just logging out of my account and logging into my mom's account? Also, out of no where a bunch of my messages appeared on the ipad yesterday. I didn't unsync yet, since I had problems last time. In case you haven't noticed I'm not computer savvy. Also, how to I unaffiliate myself with the ipad. Originally I purchased it for me and even to this day if I download a kindle book I receive a message "sending it to Mindy's ipad. So is there a way I can unaffiliate myself with the ipad. I don't know if this will automatically happen when I log out. I haven't done it yet because we have electrical problems and no heat right now. Sorry for all these questions, Thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

This is how you deactivate from your account so you can add it your mom's account:
https://macreports.com/how-to-remove-a-device-from-your-apple-id-device-list/


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

As to the kindle, that may be because you still have your Kindle account on the iPad? If so, then you could just remove that account from there


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh, I forgot about that!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Couriant said:


> This is how you deactivate from your account so you can add it your mom's account:
> https://macreports.com/how-to-remove-a-device-from-your-apple-id-device-list/





Couriant said:


> This is how you deactivate from your account so you can add it your mom's account:
> https://macreports.com/how-to-remove-a-device-from-your-apple-id-device-list/


I had no idea how to do that. This will solve a lot of problems. Thank you so much!!! Words cannot express how appreciative I am. I don't know what I would do without you guys. You are all so knowledgeable!


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

It's me again. Is there an easy way to transfer all of my mom's notes to her new phone or my laptop? I don't want them on my iphone. I watched some youtube videos, but am still not sure what the best way is. I really want to do this for free. I know when I change the icloud accounts, I won't have them, but my mom will lose them. What do you suggest? I'm not the best trying to navigate all these problems. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

It's been a while since I have used Itunes. I don't recall if it holds notes. If it does you can connect your phone to it back it up, check and see they're there, and then remove. 

You should be able to choose the note, click in options, choose share. There are several options for sharing.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Drabdr said:


> It's been a while since I have used Itunes. I don't recall if it holds notes. If it does you can connect your phone to it back it up, check and see they're there, and then remove.
> 
> You should be able to choose the note, click in options, choose share. There are several options for sharing.


Thanks for responding. But, I still can't view my back up. Don't know why itunes makes it so hard.I followed all the directions via a youtube video and still can't locate them. I've attached what I'm seeing. What am I doing wrong. I clicked a few and it asked what to open with. I tried itunes, notepad, and Adobe Acrobat DC. Did not work. Help!! I know I definitely did a backup. Itunes is failing me. Thanks so much.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

By the Grace of God I have all my notes on my laptop. I was trying to save each one in a word document, but it won't let me. If there a way around this. I really would like them saved there. Then I could put them all on a flashdrive for my mom. Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

dogluver said:


> By the Grace of God I have all my notes on my laptop. I was trying to save each one in a word document, but it won't let me. If there a way around this. I really would like them saved there. Then I could put them all on a flashdrive for my mom. Thanks for any help!!!


You state all the notes are on your laptop. What form/ application do these notes reside?


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Drabdr said:


> You state all the notes are on your laptop. What form/ application do these notes reside?


So sorry for the long delay. I clicked drive C, users, my name, documents, scanned documents, downloads, icloud notes-mom. Have no idea how I figured that out. Since I don't know much, I just play around to see if something works.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

dogluver said:


> So sorry for the long delay. I clicked drive C, users, my name, documents, scanned documents, downloads, icloud notes-mom. Have no idea how I figured that out. Since I don't know much, I just play around to see if something works.


Well... thats good! At least you have them now and can transfer them.


----------

